# Camera at ~15K..!!



## ShankJ (Mar 17, 2014)

We recently prepared a documentary on Women Empowerment( link- Naari Shakti (The Unheeded Saga) - YouTube ) and looking at our efforts, our Institute's director has asked us to buy a new camera for college purpose(Projects and Documentaries)..
The basic need of the camera will be to do good photography(so no video cam) and videography as well.. We have a budget of about 15K.. No other restrictions(size, shape, comfort are not a matter at all)..
I'm a noob in this field so your help would be highly appreciated..


----------



## nac (Mar 17, 2014)

Check these in local stores and pick the one you like.
Panasonic TZ30 (the best in the lot)
Canon IXUS 255/Sony WX200
Nikon S9500/Nikon S6500


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 17, 2014)

Panasonic - 17K whereas Nikon S6500 - 8K. The panasonic one is more than double.. Do they offer the same quality??


----------



## nac (Mar 18, 2014)

If you can't find TZ30 in your budget, check other models.  As far as image quality is concern, there won't be any massive difference unless we see it in pixel level. And please don't start too many threads for the same query...


ShankJ said:


> Camera type?
> DSLR or Point and Shoot. Both would be fine.. Just want the best performance..
> You can't find DSLR in this price range. PnS is the only choice.
> Any other features you need?
> ...


----------



## srkmish (Mar 18, 2014)

invest 3k and buy canon 1100d


----------

